# How long will refrigerated sesame oil last?



## pot clanger (Mar 15, 2009)

... uh.... what the title asked!

I have been searching for a guideline on the storage time-line for refrigerated sesame oil - mine doesn't smell bad, but I don't think I've used it in over a year, maybe more...  I should mention (not sure if there is a difference) that it is not the toasted variety.  

Thanks in advance for your feedback!

ps - Happy Spring!  ...at least it is here in Cali!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2009)

For a very long time.  I keep mine in a cool dark cabinet and it lasts.  Taste and smell will determine when it's no good any more.


----------



## Scotch (Mar 15, 2009)

I keep it in the refrigerator, too, and it seems to last indefinitely. However, after a few months it develops some gunk in the bottom of the jar, and I usually toss it then. I buy it in small bottles, which are not all that expensive at TJs.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't find any definitive information on refrigerated sesame oil shelf life....I've had bottles in a cabinet, as well as refrigerated that lasted "forever"...That being said, if within a year If I hadn't used it...I think I would replace it...When I've done this, I've always noticed a more intense flavor with the new bottle...Life is too short...The oil to inexpensive not to replace it.... Those are my thoughts.....

Have Fun!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 15, 2009)

I have never had a problem with keeping sesame oil either in the fridge or my pantry cupboard.  But I do tend to use it on a regular basis so I can't say really how long I have kept it.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 15, 2009)

I keep it in a cabinet - never had it go rancid -


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been using regular sesame oil, toasted sesame oil, & hot chili sesame oil for well over 30 years now & have ALWAYS kept it in my cool, dry, dark pantry spice cabinet. Never refrigerated & have never had a bottle go rancid on me. And I've frequently had open bottles in that pantry for over a year's time.

That said, I still always sniff it before using, & always have an unopened bottle as backup.

Refrigerated, it would probably last forever - lol! - but the refrigeration does allow for certain components of the process to solidify (i.e. Scotch"s "gunk in the bottom of the bottle).  While this doesn't mean it's gone bad, you have to remove it from the fridge & allow those solids to reliquify & combine with the rest before use, & who wants to bother with that?


----------



## pot clanger (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep - thanks All for your replies.  I really should trust myself (and my nose!) more...


----------



## jennyema (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had it go rancid.  It's very easy to tell when it's turned.  You don't need to replace it just because its old.


----------

